# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Natural testosterone levels mg/week?

## Tuco the ugly

A few days back I was talking to my wife about doing the beginners testosterone cycle recommended on this website for beginners. The 400mg/wk of test only. I was telling her the testosterone injections will increase my testosterone.

She asked by how much? Meaning how many mg/week my body produces naturally. I had no idea but thought it wold be interesting to know much does the average male my age (33yrs) produces a week. 100mg or 200 mg equivalent of steroid injections?

I know there will be large variance due to genetics and age but it would be interesting to know how much testosterone the average male produces my age or just average for all men. Would I be doubling my natural testosterone levels with 400mg or tripling or what? Just curious, if anybody knows the stats?

----------


## Mista Massive

i dob't know exact figures but i wouldn't say your natty would be above 100mg a week equivalent

----------


## yarakefendi

for me i produce roughly 120mg of test a week that would be about 180mg test cyp or there abouts but im 10 years ur junior

----------


## beuleux

Good question, Im curious too. I found this link but as you see its measured in pg/ml of blood and not in the mg/ml of serum that we are used to. I think it translates to around 50mg per day natty but Im not certain.

http://www.wellnessmd.com/testosterone.html

----------


## 1buffsob

The average male (18-35) produces somewhere in the range of 4-7mg of testosterone a day. That's 28-49mg per week for those who have difficulties with math.  :Wink:

----------


## king6

Here is a chart showing what your blood levels will be.

----------


## magic32

> A few days back I was talking to my wife about doing the beginners testosterone cycle recommended on this website for beginners. The 400mg/wk of test only. *I was telling her the testosterone injections will increase my testosterone.*
> She asked by how much? Meaning how many mg/week my body produces naturally. I had no idea but thought it wold be interesting to know much does the average male my age (33yrs) produces a week. 100mg or 200 mg equivalent of steroid injections?
> 
> I know there will be large variance due to genetics and age but it would be interesting to know how much testosterone the average male produces my age or just average for all men. Would I be doubling my natural testosterone levels with 400mg or tripling or what? Just curious, if anybody knows the stats?


Just for clarity (you may already know this), but Test injections wont increase your natural Test levels. Natty Test will cease when the body senses synthetic Test. So though synthetic will be far greater than natty output, they wont be working together.

M.

----------


## Halfcenturian

> Good question, Im curious too. I found this link but as you see its measured in pg/ml of blood and not in the mg/ml of serum that we are used to. I think it translates to around 50mg per day natty but Im not certain.
> 
> http://www.wellnessmd.com/testosterone.html



* If my test was 3000 I'd be chasing cars and barking!!!  *

----------


## beuleux

> * If my test was 3000 I'd be chasing cars and barking!!!  *


Ok so I was a little bit out  :LOL:

----------


## Dog-Slime

> The average male (18-35) produces somewhere in the range of 4-7mg of testosterone a day. That's 28-49mg per week for those who have difficulties with math.


Correct and also this natural test is not active 24 hours a day like the cyp will be.

----------


## Jucinator2

at 33 your doin good to hit 400 on a early morning test check

----------


## Tuco the ugly

Thanks for the input guys. I was thinking about it some more and read alot of threads where people were saying they did not gain much on 200mg a week of synthetic test so may be thats the equivalent to 28-49mg of natural test.
Is it true that that exercise itself causes your natural test to increase?

btw: nice avatar, magic32

----------


## aadrenaline

> at 33 your doin good to hit 400 on a early morning test check


yeah id say 400 is prolly about right for natty, but its not in mg's.

400mg a week would probably put you around the 1000+ range

----------


## jdavis2007

When you produce only like 7 or 9mg/d of natural testosterone you have to also figure in the fact that your body will assimilate NATURAL test much better than synthetic testosterone.

----------


## Alstott40

> When you produce only like 7 or 9mg/d of natural testosterone you have to also figure in the fact that your body will assimilate NATURAL test much better than synthetic testosterone.



Wow is this accurate JD, I was not knowing???  :Hmmmm:  

Thanks

----------


## muaythaiguy76

if this helps any i had bloodwork done on my 2nd cycle it was 750 test e a week and my test level was 3320

----------


## Microbrew

80mg's injected awk is what will put you in the normal range. 

Micro

----------


## stick boy

> * If my test was 3000 I'd be chasing cars and barking!!!  *


Your killing me, bro. :ROFLOL:

----------


## Drummerboy

> The average male (18-35) produces somewhere in the range of 4-7mg of testosterone a day. That's 28-49mg per week for those who have difficulties with math.


thought no one would get it right. 100mg a week natty is HIGH, but not abnormal.

----------


## Swifto

> thought no one would get it right. 100mg a week natty is HIGH, but not abnormal.


Nice to see you posting "Drummerboy".

----------


## Drummerboy

> Nice to see you posting "Drummerboy".


Hey Swift. Yea pokin around (and still drummin of course)

~DB~

----------

